# Harbor Freight Machines



## toolroom (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,
     I see in the forums that a number of you have Harbor Freight mills and lathes. I have looked for Harbor Freight mills and cannot fond them listed at all. To pursue this further, Harbor Freight had a rotary table and tool grinding equipment, however I cannot seem to locate any. Our closest store has no idea, and H-F's home page doesn't list anything for machining?
     Is there something I am missing?
Thanks for any information.
toolroom


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's Milling machine online at HF.......   http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=milling
Here is the lathe stuff.......   http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=Lathe


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.harborfreight.com/two-speed-variable-bench-mill-drill-machine-44991.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-2-half-horsepower-heavy-duty-milling-drilling-machine-33686.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/vertical-milling-machine-40939.html

Looks like they have discontinued their carbide tool grinder and surface grinder.


----------



## toolroom (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, Kewl... but if anyone else doesn't know model numbers or what their looking for... how will they be able to find that item? Thanks again for all your help!
toolroom


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 26, 2016)

Just type ''milling'' or ''lathe'' or ''grinder'' into the search box on their home page


----------



## toolroom (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Jim,
     I'm not the shiniest marble in the sack when it comes to all the hieroglyphics that go with looking up stuff.
Thanks again
toolroom


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 26, 2016)

The 2 links I posted were done with the Milling and lathe searches.


----------



## toolroom (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes Bill, Thank you, I have searched this out!
Thanks again
toolroom


----------

